# Machinist book



## BigBore (Jan 3, 2010)

I've started acquiring some books for learning this hobby. I'm going to get one of the following three this month while I wait to save $$$ for my first lathe. The $100 granddaddy Machinery Handbook will have to wait for now. The three I'm considering are:

Home Machinist's Handbook  by  Doug Briney 

Machinists Ready Reference  by  C. Weingartner

Model Engineer's Handbook (Paperback)  by  Tubal Cain

Any suggestions or comments as to the value that any or all of these books would be to a beginner, like myself, would be appreciated. I have already gotten these books:

How to Run a Lathe         A South Bend Lathe Works Publication
Simple Model Steam Engines Vols 1 & 2     Tubal Cain
Model Stationary and Marine Engines   KN Harris
The Model Engineers Workshop Manual  Geo H Thomas
Model Engineering-A foundation course    Peter Wright
An Elementary Text-Book A hand Book on the Steam Engine   HHP Powels
Steam Engines Principles and Practice   Terrell Croft


I'm learning a lot of good basics in techniques and theory from these but am always looking for more. Thanks in advance for your guidance. I sincerely appreciate the help you all have given me thus far and value your opinions.

Ed


----------



## steamer (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ed,

First blush is you have certainly covered the basics....I would get the handbook as soon as you can, and don't be afraid to buy a "gently used" one that is perhaps an edition or two older. The information you need for manual lathes and tools , and well most everything a home shop person will need will still be current.

Make sure you get a treaties on sharpening lathe tools and using a bench grinder....though I think the SouthBend book covers that.

What say the rest of you.....?

Dave


----------



## joeby (Jan 3, 2010)

The Machinery's Handbook is a very good reference to have, although I hear some complaints that it's too hard to understand. I have a 21st edition and an 11th edition. There is a lot of information in there that won't change, but the older edition I have has some interesting reading in it that was necessarily dropped in the newer editions, including steam engine related stuff. Like Dave said, don't be afraid to pick up a used one.

 If you can find one in good shape, Audels Machinist's and Toolmaker's Handybook would be a nice addition. 

 Other than that, it looks as though you have the model engineering end of it covered pretty well already. The Machinist's Ready Reference has a lot of information that will be useful to you. Speeds, feeds, shop math, tap drill sizes, screw thread information, etc.. Worth having in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## turkeywire (Jan 3, 2010)

One source for Machinery's Handbook is your local college if they have a course that uses it for a textbook. I bought mine several years ago for five bucks.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 3, 2010)

Of the books you've listed, I have the Home Machinist's Handbook (Briney).
Knowing absolutely nothing about machining, metals, etc., I found the book very helpful and still refer to it frequently.
(There are a couple of typos in the tables in the back of the book. So if you use the tables, double-check them. Easy enough to spot if you compare to previous or next values.)


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

An older version of Machinery's Handbook (1915) as well as many other metalworking texts, are available as free PDF files from Google Books...but some of the books there look like they were scanned by a monkey.

http://books.google.com/books?id=VkEYAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&lr=

http://books.google.com/books?id=ZGAPAQAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q=&f=false

You also might look around on www.pdf-search-engine.com ...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 3, 2010)

Ed:
 The machineries handbook is a must but the latest and greatest is not needed like others have said try the used market. 

the two I would suggest to download is the army manual TC9-524 and the Navy Repairman manual 
lookHERE

Also hansluck metal working 
hansluck metal working 
and Joshua Rose
The complete practical machinist
Tin


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ed,
If you have a Model Engineers group nere you check with them, some one may have an extra copy. Also second hand stores I picked up the 20Th edition for $5 at Goodwill.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have at least five (older) copies of _Machinery's Handbook_ that were purchased at local public library book sales. None of them cost more than $5.

Public library book sales are an excellent source of all sorts of engineering reference books.


----------



## ironman (Jan 3, 2010)

Ebay is a good place for machinist's books also. I got the 26th and 27th editions on ebay of Machinery Handbook for good prices. Amazon Books is also good sometimes. Have a great day. ,Ray ;D


----------



## shred (Jan 3, 2010)

2nd (3rd, 8th..) used book stores for Machinery's Handbook. 

Other books that might be of interest are the "Shop Wisdom" series by Village Press. They're collections of articles from the magazines over the years, usally on making some little project or other. Different writers focus on different things, so some are more appropriate than others, but the Frank McLean one has a number of good beginner articles and projects in it. They're kinda pricy new, but can sometimes be found used in the $30 range.


----------



## Mainer (Jan 3, 2010)

Anything George Thomas and Tubal Cain have to say is worth reading.

You might also consider "The Amateur's Lathe" by L.H. Sparey. 

Ditto on a used "Machinery's Handbook." Unless you're doing CNC, your level of shop technology is basically 1950s vintage. A 1950s vintage handbook is fine. And, as others have said, most of the information doesn't change from edition to edition, anyway.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't forget Guy Lautard's "Machinist's Bedside Reader" series. There's a wealth of information in them.


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 3, 2010)

No point after all the above, in my adding Machinery's Handbook is a must, IMO.

However, if I looked at pictures showing how to grind/sharpen tool bits all day long, they would never convey the ability I acquired from my DAD, who showed me how to do it. I believe seeing it done is most helpful, especially sharpening of twist drills.

Surely some machinist guy would do that for you? How about a trip to Missouri?  

jack


----------



## BigBore (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got a couple of copies of the Machinery Hand Book on my watch list on E-bay. I think one is 21st edition and the other is the 25th edition. Under $25 so let's all cross our fingers...............well.....I'm waiting.......there, that's better.

I do have a question though. What is the Machinery Hand Book *Guide*? It's about 300 pages. Does it have anything to do with the Hand Book? Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Machinerys-Handbook-Guide_W0QQitemZ270507352723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Nonfiction_Book?hash=item3efb7ea293

It says: 	MACHINERY'S HANDBOOK GUIDE TO THE USE OF TABLES AND FORMULAS
Editor:	Christopher J. McCauley, Christopher Mccauley, Riccardo Heald, Riccardo M. Heald, Robert Green

It's also $25 but I don't know if it is of any relevance to using the Big Daddy. Any experience with this? Oh yeah, thanks for the other titles and links. Good stuff! I'm a real info-freak when it comes to my hobbies. For example, I can be taught to grind a rake angle but I want to know what it is and why it is needed. I call it knowledge and complete understanding. My wife calls it anal retention. :-\


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a copy on "Machine Shop Trade Secrets" by James Harvey. Loads of good tips. Well worth the $40 price tag.


----------



## steamer (Jan 3, 2010)

Rake and clearance angles on lathe tools will have a large effect on cutting performance and surface finish.  Mild Steel usually has a positive top rake of about 16 degrees, while brass will have a 0 degree top rake or even a negative top rake.  Depends on the material being turned.

Speed and feeds are also a function of the material and the material used for the cutter ( High Speed Steel (HSS) or Tungsten Carbide)

Tool geometry may need to be altered depending on the lathe it is being used on.  For instance postive top rake will result in lower cutting forces which for a small lathe that is not very ridgid, is very helpful.  But positive top rake with brass or bronze is a no no as it will result in "digging in"


Keep digging its all out there!


Dave


----------



## Mainer (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never seen a copy of the Guide to Machinery's Handbook, and never felt much urge to find one. I figure I already know how to read. IMO better to spend the money on something else.


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an older copy, in excellent shape, of Machinery's Handbook, printed in the 1940s.

If anyone wants it for ten bucks, holler! (you pay shipping). PM best.

jack


----------



## joeby (Jan 4, 2010)

FWIW, I have a copy of the Guide to Machinery's Handbook and I never had much use for it. I looked through it a few times; but the layout seemed confusing, making things hard to find. I'm familiar with the Machinery's Handbook layout and I'll stick with that. The Guide went back into it's spot in Dad's toolbox where it belongs.

 Kevin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 4, 2010)

The guide book is basically a text book companion to the handbook a nice to have but not really needed. It shows examples solutions and test questions to problems typical to the drafting room and machine shop. I think it was mostly written for college or tech school classes. I think it is good for those who struggle with math or problem solving in the shop. 
I USAF tech school we used the machinery Handbook as a text and reference but do not recall using the guide. 
If you can set them together great if you just get the Handbook it should meet your needs fine.
Tin


----------



## Dunc (Jan 4, 2010)

Worth a look as well is your local public library's interlibrary loan program. I have obtained many books on a 2-3 week loan at very reasonable cost (nil - $5 Cdn). Costs, if applied, are for postage. Have gotten loaners from across Canada & USA.


----------



## BigBore (Jan 6, 2010)

I appreciate the information presented here. I picked up the Machinery Handbook (22nd, 1984 edition) for $15 and The Home Machinist's Handbook (Briney) for $13. I'm sure, based on your comments, that I will get some valuable tips and techniques and guidance from these. Thanks a bunch. Ya done good, Bubba(s)! Thm:


----------



## BigBore (Jan 7, 2010)

Got my Machinery Handbook today. 1984 (22nd edition) Not a scratch on the dust cover or smudge on any of the pages. Must have never been used. As I said, I got it on e-bay for $15 and the book dealer I got it from is 7 miles down the road. Small world. Thanks for all the help.

Ed (ucated now)  :


----------

